# What classical music fwould you suggest for a National Gallery filming project?



## Nitroman (5 mo ago)

Hi everyone ... Here to pick your brains again!

I'm doing a filming project about the National Gallery on Trafalgar Square in London.

I need some accompanying classical music. Ideally from London based composer (or English born), relaxing yet pensive and something that captures the atmosphere of the National Gallery artwork. I like the idea of piano but open to other instruments.

I need it to be older music - so it's in public domain.

Any suggestions?

Appreciate your clips and advices ...


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

Knowing the National Gallery well, why not consider some lute music. The time frame would work well and the simplicity of sound would be easy to dubb voiceover across.
Dowland perhaps...


----------



## Nitroman (5 mo ago)

mikeh375 said:


> Knowing the National Gallery well, why not consider some lute music. The time frame would work well and the simplicity of sound would be easy to dubb voiceover across.
> Dowland perhaps...


That's a great idea ... I'd not thought of lute music. I'll see what i can find ... thanks for the suggestion. Any particular composers some to mind?


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

...John Dowland, listen to the YouTube link I posted as there's some lovely music.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

This thread needs to be moved.


----------



## Nitroman (5 mo ago)

mikeh375 said:


> ...John Dowland, listen to the YouTube link I posted as there's some lovely music.


Thanks again ... Listening to it now. It's beautiful ...


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

Nitroman said:


> Thanks again ... Listening to it now. It's beautiful ...


just bear in mind that although the actual music is public domain, use of recordings is more liable to have rights and/or need authorisation and credit.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Bulldog said:


> This thread needs to be moved.


Agreed, and done.


----------



## Nitroman (5 mo ago)

Bulldog said:


> This thread needs to be moved.





mikeh375 said:


> just bear in mind that although the actual music is public domain, use of recordings is more liable to have rights and/or need authorisation and credit.


I agree ... It makes finding the right old recording more difficult for commercial use. 

I have a small budget so may be able to stretch to something suitable. Lute idea is great ... will see what i can find.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

Nitroman said:


> I agree ... It makes finding the right old recording more difficult for commercial use.
> 
> I have a small budget so may be able to stretch to something suitable. Lute idea is great ... will see what i can find.


finally, remember you could potentially get a recording done yourself via a remote recording process. Check out Fiverr below. I've used the site a few times to do remote recording and have had excellent results. Linked below is a player selling his wares, check him out..
https://www.fiverr.com/nicola_fabro...f&imp_id=a6905174-65ed-4bdd-8d83-0c86bab256e9


----------



## Nitroman (5 mo ago)

mikeh375 said:


> finally, remember you could potentially get a recording done yourself via a remote recording process. Check out Fiverr below. I've used the site a few times to do remote recording and have had excellent results. Linked below is a player selling his wares, check him out..
> https://www.fiverr.com/nicola_fabro...f&imp_id=a6905174-65ed-4bdd-8d83-0c86bab256e9


Big thanks Mike ! I'll check the link out and really appreciate your help ...


----------

